# help with fracture reduction with bone graft codes please



## Wisam Jamal (Jul 2, 2015)

Dear all, 

need help with this operation please:

RT. RADIUS OPEN REDUCTION AND INTERNAL FIXATION BY PLATE AND 
SCREW WITH BONE GRAFT obtained from ILIAC CREST

i know the reduction code is 25607 (Open treatment of distal radial extra-articular fracture or epiphyseal separation, with internal fixation )

my question is what about the the bone graft?
should i use 20900 (Bone graft, any donor area; minor or small (eg, dowel or button))???

or i need other codes?


----------



## PLAIDMAN (Jul 2, 2015)

Wisam Jamal said:


> Dear all,
> 
> need help with this operation please:
> 
> ...



I would also use the 20900 as it was taken from distant site.


----------

